# Some frogs for sale



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Trio of adult mint terribilis, Matt Snow line. About 2 yrs, fat & healthy, at least one calling male, but no eggs yet. Will ship.
$270.00

Pair of proven blue & black auratus, around 2 yrs, $170.00 Will ship.


----------

